# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Directrices del nuevo año hidrológico - Comunidad de regantes de Campotéjar

## pablovelasco

Comunidad de regantes de Campotéjar

Fenazar, 7 de Septiembre de 2015


La situación hidrológica de la cuenca del Segura y sobre todo de los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo que abastecen al trasvase están en situación crítica; para ello desde esta dirección de la comunidad de regantes de Campotéjar hacemos los siguientes mandamientos y consideraciones para intentar amortiguar los efectos de la sequía.

- El cupo anual por tahúlla será aproximadamente de 330m3/th/año. El citado cupo comienza el 1 de Octubre de 2015 hasta el 30 de Septiembre de 2016.

- El cupo es orientativo; será revisado, si procede en base a las lluvias, si suceden, en la cabecera del Tajo.

- No obstante y para su contínua información se le sugiere que durante todos los meses; pero sobre todo desde Junio en adelante se le consulte a principios de mes, a la oficina o a la guardería el agua que le queda a cada cual.

- Los contratos de arrendamiento para evitar discrepancias entre arrendatarios y arrendadores se aconseja que coincidan con el año hidrológico del 1 de Octubre hasta el 30 de Septiembre, y si ello no es posible; por lo menos que la fecha de finalización sea el día 30 de Septiembre del año que corresponda.

- El agua de las acciones de los pozos (acciones particulares); se servirán a mes vencido con el efectivo recibido.

El cumplimiento y supervisión del cupo será estricto.

Comunidad de regantes de campotéjar, zona III, Murcia.

----------


## pablovelasco

Joder, este año ni siquiera han puesto lo de "si actuamos con cabeza, podremos regar todos"

330m3/th... Hace falta por lo menos 500 para ir bien, este año se dispararán los contratos de arrendamiento por el agua.
Esperemos que llueva y mucho, si no tendremos mal año todos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

En la cabecera del Tajo llevan 35 años con un "mal año"

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Hombre seamos razonables, todos los años no son igual de malos, e incluso los ha habido bastante húmedos. Solo hay que ver el % de llenado de los embalses según los años.

----------


## termopar

> Hombre seamos razonables, todos los años no son igual de malos, e incluso los ha habido bastante húmedos. Solo hay que ver el % de llenado de los embalses según los años.


los habrá muy humedos pero el porcentaje de llenado que indica nunca desemboca aguas abajo del Tajo. Eso no no tiene nada de razonable, creo.

----------

NoRegistrado (18-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En la cabecera del Tajo, los datos de los últimos años han sido muy secos. Y vosotros encima lo habéis dejado en el polvo
Según el Cedex en los últimos 11 años en los que muestra datos públicos, que es desde 2001 a 2011 ambos incluidos, dice que Entrepeñas ha tenido una entrada media de 390Hm3, y 295 Hm3 Buendía. Repito, de media. Importante al ser embalses plurianuales
Por tanto la media total DE ENTRADA de esos años es de 685 Hm3
Teniendo en cuenta los caudales REALMENTE ambientales en Aranjuez que se marcaban en el secuestrado borrador de plan de cuenca que duró apenas 48 horas en público y que luego fue cercenado, las salidas hacia el Tajo deberían de ser de entre 500 y 550 Hm3, más los abastecimientos a Madrid y a La Sagra, hace que el trasvase sea inviable al marcar la Ley la cuenca cedente como prioritaria. Y sobre todo al tener que cumplir la DMA en cuanto a los mencionados caudales ambientales.

Pero vamos, oyendo el otro día a Claver en la TV murciana decir, entre otras muchas falsedades, refiriéndose a las lluvias de los últimos días *"agua de cielo no quita riego"*, pues ya está todo dicho.

El Tajo se queda el Barro y Murcia el agua limpia.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (18-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

* las salidas hacia el Tajo deberían de ser de entre 500 y 550 Hm3, más los abastecimientos a Madrid y a La Sagra*

Es decir, este año para cubrir esas cantidades se tendría que haber trasvasado agua al Tajo, no? Desde luego, si manejais esas cifras, nunca va a haber acuerdo. Me resultan chocantes los informes que dicen que el 100% del agua de cualquier río es necesario que se quede en su cuenca.
Me temo que si las mismas personas hacen un informe sobre el Amazonas, resultará que se necesita todo el caudal del río para su cuenca y para cumplir la DMA y caudales ecológicos, y que no se puede hacer ningún trasvase a otras zonas de Brasil.

En fin, supongo que los ecologistas son así... Y la siguiente demanda, quitar los embalses para que el río fluya de forma natural.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> * las salidas hacia el Tajo deberían de ser de entre 500 y 550 Hm3, más los abastecimientos a Madrid y a La Sagra*
> 
> Es decir, este año para cubrir esas cantidades se tendría que haber trasvasado agua al Tajo, no? Desde luego, si manejais esas cifras, nunca va a haber acuerdo. Me resultan chocantes los informes que dicen que el 100% del agua de cualquier río es necesario que se quede en su cuenca.
> Me temo que si las mismas personas hacen un informe sobre el Amazonas, resultará que se necesita todo el caudal del río para su cuenca y para cumplir la DMA y caudales ecológicos, y que no se puede hacer ningún trasvase a otras zonas de Brasil.
> 
> En fin, supongo que los ecologistas son así... Y la siguiente demanda, quitar los embalses para que el río fluya de forma natural.


 Es que no tiene que haber acuerdo. La única solución posible es la derogación definitiva del Desvío del Tajo al Segura. La eliminación de toda hectárea de regadío ilegal creado desde el 1987, un uso razonable de las desaladoras abaratándolas en lo que sea posible y que tengas un uso sostenible del agua, no como ahora.
Un sector tan poco importante para la economía, tiene que adaptarse.

No puede haber acuerdo, solo cabe la derogación, porque mientras siga el trasvase abierto, habrá expoliación y Tajo seco.

No te inventes lo de los embalses, que nadie ha dicho nada de eso. De hecho son su fuente de ingresos.

Saludos. Miguel

PD: Y deja el Amazonas tranquilo, que si hay alguna forma de secarlo, es que el SCRATS ponga una sucursal allí.

----------

termopar (19-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------

